# adding garlic into betta tank



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi,
I own a betta for about 2 weeks now and been doing reading and researching over the net.
Some site recommend adding garlic to the water since it has parasitic repellent property.

Any truth to this??

So far i only have IAL added to the tank.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

gkarmadibetta said:


> Hi,
> I own a betta for about 2 weeks now and been doing reading and researching over the net.
> Some site recommend adding garlic to the water since it has parasitic repellent property.
> 
> ...


The food not the water. Soak the food with fresh garlic for a bit. Don't put it in the water it might cloud it and cause a nasty garlic smell.

Does ur betts have internal parasites? Garlic alone might not do the job.


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

Jackson said:


> The food not the water. Soak the food with fresh garlic for a bit. Don't put it in the water it might cloud it and cause a nasty garlic smell.
> 
> Does ur betts have internal parasites? Garlic alone might not do the job.


The fish looks ok to me, this mostly just for preventative measure.

anyways, below is the website that i came accross:
http://www.thaicatappa.com/index.php?lay=show&ac=article&Id=539034417&Ntype=2

I tought you suppose to put that tea bag mix in the tank??


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

They are trying to sell INDIAN ALMOND+GARLIC TEA BAGs...not recommending you add tea bags to your tank.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, it looks like those are designed to be added to the water...

Personally I don't know. I've never heard of anyone doing this. I've heard of people using garlic in the food to treat intestinal parasites, but never in the water as a preventative measure.

I feel the less stuff you're adding to the water, the better off you are probably. High water quality is the best form of prevention, and I think if there was a huge benefit to soaking garlic in the water, we would see garlic extracts sold as water additives, much the same way we see blackwater extracts sold in bottles by major brand names.

Almond leaves on the other hand (which that site also sells), are recommended by plenty of betta enthusiasts, breeders, etc. I use them, and while I have no idea how valid their health benefit claims are, I will say that if nothing else my fish love digging around and hiding in them.

That's just my reaction to it without knowing much else about it though.

(I think the teabags are just intended for easy removal from your filter... Like a filterbag... Not that this is actually a tea product meant for drinking )


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

yup, love the indian almond leaves...i only had it for about 3 days in my betta tank.....It really is brings out the colour of your betta.

And yea...i dont think they are trying to sell tea and personally would not drinking IAL tea (prob wont taste good neither).


----------

